# CAN I TWIN TURBO CHARG A 280z ENGINE?



## silver 280z (Dec 25, 2007)

CAN I TWIN TURBO CHARG A 280z ENGINE? I need help.


----------



## Ahut2000 (Jan 14, 2004)

you can as it's been done before but it's pointless and a lot of work. You could easily swap in a used l28et motor and upgrade to a larger simple turbo, or an RB series motor, or even get turbo parts to turbo your stock motor. Single turbo really has no disadvantages in our car and would save you a MASSIVE amount of work and stress


----------



## michanic220 (May 31, 2008)

yes, you can you'd just have to drop the compression alot lower then stock.


----------



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

very good !


----------



## michanic220 (May 31, 2008)

the only engine i would twin turbo would be a V8, because anything smaller isnt going to have good exhaust pressure to turn over the turbo's unless there really small. you really should put one turbo on and it would be SO much more efficient then both.


----------



## @nthony (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahut2000 said:


> you can as it's been done before but it's pointless and a lot of work. You could easily swap in a used l28et motor and upgrade to a larger simple turbo, or an RB series motor, or even get turbo parts to turbo your stock motor. Single turbo really has no disadvantages in our car and would save you a MASSIVE amount of work and stress


You can turbo a stock 280Z motor? What parts are needed?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

michanic220 said:


> the only engine i would twin turbo would be a V8, because anything smaller isnt going to have good exhaust pressure to turn over the turbo's unless there really small. you really should put one turbo on and it would be SO much more efficient then both.


bullshit. more efficient with a bigger single but not able to turn 2 smaller twins to usable boost levels? naw dude.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

You'll have to fab up some piping, and build up the internals but you'd be able to do it if you really wanted to.


----------

